
Notes on entropy - paraschopra
https://invertedpassion.com/notes-on-entropy/
======
HelloNurse
Many subtly and less subtly wrong ideas, mainly the misconception that
thermodynamic entropy is somehow different (more "physical") from information
theory entropy, rather than its application to a specific type of system
(atomic vibrations with the accompanying special concept of temperature).

